# lack of remote app for ts4k..solution found!



## XRaiderV17

I happened upon this app on the Ios store of all places while looking for new games for my iphone..that said, I checked over on the google play store..and they had the same app.

see the below clickable link

Android TV Remote Control - Apps on Google Play

testing has shown that it performs perfectly on the TS4K(no tivo or google assistant button) but otherwise has complete core functionality for a remote controller app.

works on both ios/android devices for controlling the TS4K.

hope this helps anyone looking for a remote app for this amazing streaming dongle.


----------



## moyekj

I never understood the appeal of using your phone as a remote control. You have to leave it on and prevent it from timing out, etc. and you can't use it without looking at it. So I guess I don't get the appeal...


----------



## spiderpumpkin

I use it for entering text, passwords, etc.


----------



## XRaiderV17

that and its a darned sight better than using the on screen keyboard(assuming one doesnt have a blue tooth keyboard already paired)

and the app is an easy backup in the event something...unfortunate...has happened to one's TS4K remote and cannot acquire a new remote for one reason or another.


----------



## mattyro7878

I use the phone if I go from one spot to another. the remote is way over on the couch and im a good 12 feet away on the recliner. either i get up or I use the phone as a remote. not much of a choice there. plus when using the phone you can listen through headphones and use voice activation with some equipment


----------



## mike3y

mattyro7878 said:


> I use the phone if I go from one spot to another. the remote is way over on the couch and im a good 12 feet away on the recliner. either i get up or I use the phone as a remote. not much of a choice there. plus when using the phone you can listen through headphones and use voice activation with some equipment


How do you listen through your phone?


----------



## mattyro7878

I use the Roku app for my tcl tv. If you are using one of the apps you can plug headphones into your phone and listen. It does not work using an HDMI input which of course the tivo dvr does use.


----------



## mike3y

mattyro7878 said:


> I use the Roku app for my tcl tv. If you are using one of the apps you can plug headphones into your phone and listen. It does not work using an HDMI input which of course the tivo dvr does use.


sorry confused. You're talking about a roku device and audio be passed that way. This isn't exclusive to Tivo.

As for HDMI input, I'm confused with what you're saying.


----------



## tvmaster2

XRaiderV17 said:


> I happened upon this app on the Ios store of all places while looking for new games for my iphone..that said, I checked over on the google play store..and they had the same app.
> 
> see the below clickable link
> 
> Android TV Remote Control - Apps on Google Play
> 
> testing has shown that it performs perfectly on the TS4K(no tivo or google assistant button) but otherwise has complete core functionality for a remote controller app.
> 
> works on both ios/android devices for controlling the TS4K.
> 
> hope this helps anyone looking for a remote app for this amazing streaming dongle.


Thanks - used this to make the Motortrend TV app work, which while available for download and install, isn't stated as 'compatible' at their website with TiVo Stream4K.
I sent them a request to make it compatible.
bwahahaha


----------



## XRaiderV17

tvmaster2 said:


> Thanks - used this to make the Motortrend TV app work, which while available for download and install, isn't stated as 'compatible' at their website with TiVo Stream4K.
> I sent them a request to make it compatible.
> bwahahaha


happy I could be of help.


----------



## NeonJuggalo

If you have a android phone that's connected to the same network as your Tivo Stream, goto your quick settings in the notification bar and there is a option you can add to use your phone as a remote, you can also do this directly from within the Google Home app.


----------



## XRaiderV17

would you be able to tell me how to do this via the samsung sm-t290's quick settings..or the google home app? I cant get it to cooperate via either.


----------



## NeonJuggalo

Pull down 2x untill you see the quick settings, then click the 3 dots, then edit buttons. There will be a new button (tv remote) you can add.


----------



## XRaiderV17

whats it look like?


----------

